
Israel offended Japan's prime minister by serving him dessert in a shoe - gldalmaso
http://www.businessinsider.com/israel-served-japan-prime-minister-shinzo-abe-dessert-out-of-a-shoe-2018-5
======
badrabbit
Sometimes chef's think too much out of the box. There is a chef in Buenos
Aires that serves you the food rght on your palms (no plates), he is very
exclusive and hard to book.

